# Transfert Nokia 6680/iBook



## Mr. Pow ! (10 Décembre 2005)

Hello all, après avoir chercher un peu partout je voudrais savoir s'il était possible de transférer des documents, applications depuis le mac vers mon portable Nokia 6680. Nokia fournit une PC Suite tres complete, je l'ai testée est c'est vraiment complet comme truc, dommage que ca  soit une PC Suite  Donc je voulais savoir s'il y avaiot un moyen d'envoyer mes docs via bluetooth ou cacle. J'imagine que c'est possible vu que pour synchroniser le tel avec l'ordi, ce dernir a envoyer l'application iSync dessus. Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2005)

Par bluetooth oui, mais c'est lent.
Et par câble USB .


----------



## Mr. Pow ! (12 Décembre 2005)

Oh enfin une reponse ! et comment tu procedes concretement ?:rose:


----------



## yoffy (13 Décembre 2005)

En fait , une fois Bluetooth activé apparaît "Envoyer un fichier" dans son menu et il n'y a plus qu'a se laisser conduire . Le truc est que l'option se trouve dans l'ordinateur et non dans le téléphone . N'hésites pas à demander une précision si je n'ai pas été clair


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

J'ai fait ça pour le Z520i, mais ça fonctionne pour tout les mobiles compatibles iSync




































Suite à ces quelques étapes très simples, iSync démarre automatiquement et reconnait le mobile, pour autant qu'il soit dans la liste des appareils reconnus. Pour info le W550i ne l'est pas encore...


----------



## enkki (14 Décembre 2005)

J'aimerais avoir un complement d'info.
Quand je branche mon nokia 6680 en usb, il se passe rien...

Certain parmis vous on resussi a faire quelque chose????


enkki


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

Lorsque tu branches ton mobile il est reconnu comme unité de stockage.
Il devrait "remonter" ( afficher) sur ton bureau....


----------



## enkki (14 Décembre 2005)

Ben bizarrement, non...
Je comprend pas, il doit y avoir une manip que j'ai pas réaliser...
Je suis sur Powerbook G4.

Enkki


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

Désolé je vois pas...

Avis aux proprios de 6680...il y en a sur le forum


----------



## yoffy (14 Décembre 2005)

Pour l'expérience j'ai connecté mon 6680 en USB : apparition d'une icône de connexion sur l'écran du téléphone , rien sur le bureau du Mac . Ce mode de transfert nécessiterait Nokia PC Suite et serait donc inutilisable avec un Mac ? ... je ne sais pas mais la connexion Bluetooth est bonne


----------



## enkki (15 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'est clair, mais bon je cherche toujours un peu la ptite bete.
 

Merci a ceux qui ont repondu et aux autres.


Enkki


----------



## Mr. Pow ! (15 Décembre 2005)

Wow ca marche merciiii ! C'est génial iSync ! Grace à Adium, les avatars de mes contacts remplacent les photos de mon portable ! Quand une copine m'appelle c'est son avatar msn qui apparait sur l'écran de mon 6680 ^^ Trop top


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

J'ai le même problème avec mon nokia 6680, j'arrive pas à le brancher en usb... le bluetooth c'est bien pour salling clicker et des photos mais pour un film... c'est un peu chaud!! si quelqu'un a des idées...


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

Si l'USB fonctionne pas avec le 6680 je vois pas....

Un patch ?

Google ?


----------



## poppy73 (22 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour !
J'ai moi aussi un nokia 6680, j'en suis très satisfaite seulement voilà, quand j'arrive à l'étape "configuration d'un portable bluetooth", impossible de cliquer dans la case: "confirmer ISync pour transférer les contacts et évènements" !!!!!!!
Aidez-moi, je suis désespérée !


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

iSync ne reconnais pas le 6680 avec 10.3....


----------



## poppy73 (23 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai encore besoin de ton aide (de votre aide à tous: je suis une authentique novice).....Si ISync ne reconnaît pas mon 6680 sur mac os 10,3,9 (panthere), est-ce que cela signifie que je dois passer sur Tiger ? J'espère que non, parce que au final, ça fait cher le téléphone portable à 1 euro........:rose:


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2005)

poppy73 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai encore besoin de ton aide (de votre aide à tous: je suis une authentique novice).....Si ISync ne reconnaît pas mon 6680 sur mac os 10,3,9 (panthere), est-ce que cela signifie que je dois passer sur Tiger ? J'espère que non, parce que au final, ça fait cher le téléphone portable à 1 euro........:rose:




Oui c'est une obligation


----------



## maiikeul (30 Décembre 2005)

est-ce que cela signifie que je dois passer sur Tiger ? J'espère que non, parce que au final, ça fait cher le téléphone portable à 1 euro........




Attention, a mon avis ça doit être faisable sous panther (je ne sais pas encore comment , certes ) mais j'ai moi même un 6680 et panther 10.3.9 et il m'est aussi impossible de transferer mon carnet d'adresses. 
En revenche, j'ai un coloc qui as tiger 10.4.2 et j'ai aussi échoué...... même résultat, bon transfert de tous les fichiers que l'onveut, sauf le carnet d'adresse....
Je pense donc qu'il existe une solution alternative d'un ingénieux programmeur et je cherche je cherche.......
help!!!!


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

nimac a dit:
			
		

> Mon Nokia n'est pas reconnu par iSync, je ne sais pourquoi?
> Faut-il avoir absolument Bluetooth sur l'ordi ?
> 
> Merci de m'éclairer



Il faut soit le bluetooth soit l'USB et Tiger


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

nimac a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, moi aussi ça ne fonctionne pas avec le cable USB !
> Ca veut dire qu'il faut que j'ajoute une clé D LInk Bluetooth USB au G4 ?
> 
> Quelqu'un en a une sur un G4 ? je voudrais être certaine que ça fonctionne !!
> ...




G4 ou G5 ça ne change pas grand chose pour le BT...

Avec la clé cela fonctionnera...mais il faut être sous *Tiger*


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

nimac a dit:
			
		

> Merci, bien dommage qu'il ne veuille rien entendre avec le cable USB !!! J'ai bien TIGER.
> La clé que j'ai indiquée semble être la bonne ?
> Avec un 400 Mhz, ça tiendra le choc ?




Oui sans problème...

et tu as essayé comme ça:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=iSync/2.0/fr/isc31.html


----------



## Lamar (7 Janvier 2006)

Salut, 
pour les bricoleurs il y avait une bidouille pour intégrer le bluetooth dans un portable (iBook ou powerbook, je ne sais plus) sur un site internet. Je recherche et je vous mets le lien.

Nicolas


----------



## Lamar (7 Janvier 2006)

Salut, 

voici les liens :
pour un ibook
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/kit_bluetooth_g4_fr_article14.html
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/module_bt_cle_article54.html
pour un powerbook je n'ai pas trouvé.
C'est vraiment pour les bricoleurs, mais ça peut intéresser.

Nicolas


----------



## fpoil (8 Janvier 2006)

Si tu vas sur la page du site d'apple consacré à isync tu verras que le 6680 n'est synchronisable qu'en bluetooth et pas en usb (http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html)

sinon pour les clés usb, définitivement c'est la d-link dbt-120 qu'il faut acheter (j'en ai reçu une hier acheté 31 euros port compris sur rue...), si ce n'est que pour de la synchro tu peux l'utiliser directement,si tu veux plus tard utiliser un casque ou une oreillette bluetooth il faut le flasher avec la mise à jour du firmware trouvable sur le site d'apple (seul le dbt 120 accepte cette maj mais cela le rend inutilisable sur un pc : http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/bluetoothfirmwareupdater12.html)


----------



## blueice (13 Janvier 2006)

Salut,


Jai un Nokia 6680 et un iBook 14" sous Tiger
L'ibook envoie un fichier d'installation pour l'agent iSync sur le Nokia, quand je lance le fichier sur le Nokia, il gueule et me dit "Erreur sécurité installation.Echec installation." !!!!
C'est quoi ce bazar ?

merci d'avance


----------



## blueice (13 Janvier 2006)

Salut,


Jai un Nokia 6680 et un iBook 14" sous Tiger
L'ibook envoie un fichier d'installation pour l'agent iSync sur le Nokia, quand je lance le fichier sur le Nokia, il gueule et me dit "Erreur sécurité installation.Echec installation." !!!!
C'est quoi ce bazar ?

merci d'avance

sujet combiné...merci de faire une recherche avant de commencer une nouveau sujet...


----------



## tyeum (14 Janvier 2006)

salut ts lemonde j ai trouve un adaptateur usb ou l on y glisse la carte memoire mmc et hop sur le mac..;trop cool.
pour moins de 10 euros....pas de config bluetooch, transfert rapide mais pour le repertoire et synchro agenda sais pas....a voir.
bonne chance


----------



## la cerisaie (14 Janvier 2006)

salut a tous
salut la mouette

5000 message sur le sujet, probleme toujours pas reglé. Merci d'avance de votre patience...

Recap: Nokia 6680 et Power PC G4 - Syst exploit: 10.4.2 - Isync version 2.1

A priori, tout est compatible.

Acheté une clé bluetooth, evidemment, le CD d'install est un mini Cd, pas utilisable sur mon portable.
Essayé de telecharger le driver sur leur site, impossible.

On m'a dit: normalement ta clé doit monter sans installeur.

Quand je la branche, j'ai juste un message bizarre:

"taper sur la touche à droite de shift (maj) pour identifier votre clavier externe".

Essayé les touches du 6680, pensant que c'est cet appareil qu'il cherche à detecter. Marche pas.

Dans Isync, le 6680 ne monte pas.

Trois jours d'acharnement ne m'ont pas suffi...

Toujours pas de "contacts" dans mon tel...

NB: j'ai lu la pluspart des echanges, la conclusion, c''est vraiment ca????
-il semblerait que la seule solution soit l'achat d'un adaptateur bluetooth " d-link dbt-120" et pas un autre.
bon. Bah... PPff


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Hello et bienvenue sur MacGé.

A première oui il faut le DBT-120....

Tu connais le fil où il en parlent déjà...


----------



## yves_de_metz (16 Janvier 2006)

blueice a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 
> Jai un Nokia 6680 et un iBook 14" sous Tiger
> ...




Salut, 
j'ai moi aussi ce message d'erreur.
Mon mac est bien en bluethooth. le 6680 est tout a fait reconnu par le telephone, je peux transferer mes photos sans probleme. Par contre des que je veux ouvrir le message envoyé par le mac j'ai le meme message d'erreur que toi. Donc pas de synchro.
Je suis allé chez SFR, ils n'en savent rien. Chez nokia: réponse habituelle: " ...ah c'est un mac , ben ça ne fonctionne pas" et hop réglé.
Il me semble pourtant avoir lu dans un magasine 'iCreate' je crois qu 'il faisait partie des telephone à recommander pour la compatibilité avec la pomme, et qu'on pouvait meme s'en servir en telecommande pour le mac.
Alors si quelqu'un à la réponse à ce message "erreur securité installation"... ce serait top !


----------



## tyeum (16 Janvier 2006)

un tour a surcouf et vous la trouverez.

http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/...FR202SD-Lecteur-de-cartes-memoires-SD-et-MMC/

marche tres bien mais pour usage de transfert de fichiers....uniquement apres, pour synchro agenda, contact y a que les clefs usb bluetooch
et hop un tour sur 

http://www.rue-montgallet.com/


----------



## yves_de_metz (16 Janvier 2006)

tyeum a dit:
			
		

> un tour a surcouf et vous la trouverez.
> 
> http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/...FR202SD-Lecteur-de-cartes-memoires-SD-et-MMC/
> 
> ...



euh oui, mais mon ordinateur est deja équipé bluetooth, et les transferts fonctionnent.
Tu vas pas me dire que le bluetooth integré est "moins bon" qu'une clé USB, parce que la je pige plus.
J'ai envoyé un mail au magazine i Create qui dans le n°8 complimente fortement ce telephone. Pour les citer: " Le systeme d'exploitation Symbian Série 60 retenu par Nokia; est cemui qui offre la meilleure compatibilité avec le Mac. iSync synchronise sans tousser les RDV d'iCal et les contacts du Carnet d'adresse, photos comprises"
Alors??? j'attends leur réponse et des que je l'ai...

Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation en tant que telecommande, il faut le logiciel Salling Cliker, mais qui coute qd meme 20$. et comme c'est partit, pas sur que ça marche.


----------



## tyeum (16 Janvier 2006)

je dis pas que c est mieux mais que c est moins cher et tres efficace. et le moins chiant. en mm temps j ai specifie les avantages et les defauts de cette clef, qui pour une utilisation de transfert photos, videos, mp3 j avoues que je ne fais pas de synchro de mon agenda ....ok
voili dc on est daccord pour dire que c est un des procedes possible.


----------



## tyeum (16 Janvier 2006)

regardes plutot cote "romeo" pour telecommander ton mac par bluetooch


----------



## yves_de_metz (16 Janvier 2006)

tyeum a dit:
			
		

> je dis pas que c est mieux mais que c est moins cher et tres efficace. et le moins chiant. en mm temps j ai specifie les avantages et les defauts de cette clef, qui pour une utilisation de transfert photos, videos, mp3 j avoues que je ne fais pas de synchro de mon agenda ....ok
> voili dc on est daccord pour dire que c est un des procedes possible.



Ok pas de stress. j'attends avec impatience la réponse de iCreate !


----------



## yves_de_metz (16 Janvier 2006)

tyeum a dit:
			
		

> regardes plutot cote "romeo" pour telecommander ton mac par bluetooch



ah connais pas, j'vais voir ca de ce pas !
merci


----------



## tyeum (16 Janvier 2006)

de nada gringohttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## yves_de_metz (16 Janvier 2006)

tyeum a dit:
			
		

> regardes plutot cote "romeo" pour telecommander ton mac par bluetooch



Bon Roméo est telechargé... mais... qd je clique sur " connection" => erreur de connection 
C'est grave doc?

le portable est bien configuré en Bluetooth activé


----------



## tyeum (16 Janvier 2006)

bluetooch ouvert avec reconnaissance de ton bigo? ou l inverse? le tel qui vois ton ordis?


----------



## yves_de_metz (16 Janvier 2006)

tyeum a dit:
			
		

> bluetooch ouvert avec reconnaissance de ton bigo? ou l inverse? le tel qui vois ton ordis?


Alors: dans Préferences Bluetooth: Imac detectable

dans le telephone: bluetooth activé, visible par tous.

Mais Roméo rechreche le teephone, qui est pourtant bien dans la liste des appareils bluetooth, en plus du clavier et souris.

(suis un switcher, faut pas m'en vouloir...)


----------



## tyeum (16 Janvier 2006)

ok  je vais me renseigner te tiens au courant


----------



## tyeum (16 Janvier 2006)

http://www.zdnet.fr/telecharger/mac/fiche/telecharger/0,39033959,39180763s,00.htm


----------



## yves_de_metz (18 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous,

suite aux nombreuses questions à ce sujet, j'ai eu l'info de chez Nokia. Ils m'ont rappelé.
En fait le telephone bloque les applications qui ne viennent pas de vodafone pour tous ceux qui ont acheté le 6680 dans un pack forfait.
Il faut aller dans Menu ( touche bleue )
-Outils
-- Gestionn.
--- appuyer sur Option
----- parametre
------ installation Logicielle: mettre "activée"

et hop i Sync s'inatalle sans soucis.

Voila, je suis happy d'avoir pu contribuer à regler un probleme, comme je suis nouveau dans le monde du mac, je suis en principe plus demandeur


----------



## yves_de_metz (18 Janvier 2006)

J'ai posté la solution dans un sujet separé.
Et ca marche

A++

Sujet combiné


----------



## batmail (20 Janvier 2006)

bonjour à tous,

je possede un ibook sous tiger et un nokia 6680 : tout marchait nickel, synchro et envoi de fichiers...

Seulement j'ai connu il y a quelques jours pour envoyer un fichier de mon nokia vers mon mac : j'ai alors triffouillé sur mon mac, et c'est simple plus rien ne marche!!!

J'ai alors supprimé la liaison de mon tel avec mon mac, sur mon telephone et sur mon mac.

et bien maintenant plus rien ne marche : je n'arrive plus à refaire une liaison entre mes 2 appareils...
Je n'en plus je crise depuis des heures et des heures...

est ce que vous pourriez m'aider pour tout reinitialiser...ou pour resoudre ce binz...

Pfou..help...

Message combiné


----------



## batmail (20 Janvier 2006)

bon...j'ai reussi à tout resynchroniser (ical et carnet d'adresses)

par contre je n'arrive pas à transferer des fichiers de mon nokia vers mon ibook ("echec de l'envoi" écrit sur mon nokia). Mais cela marche de mon mac vers mon nokia...

Help...j'y arrive pas...


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

batmail a dit:
			
		

> bon...j'ai reussi à tout resynchroniser (ical et carnet d'adresses)
> 
> par contre je n'arrive pas à transferer des fichiers de mon nokia vers mon ibook ("echec de l'envoi" écrit sur mon nokia). Mais cela marche de mon mac vers mon nokia...
> 
> Help...j'y arrive pas...




J'ai aussi ce souci avec mon mobile.

Eteint le Nokia...tu le rallumes ...recherches le MAc...envoie le fichier...


----------



## batmail (21 Janvier 2006)

bon ben merci la mouette ca fait plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas !

pfou...ca ne marche tjs pas...
je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi d'un coup ca ne marche plus...


----------



## dedée (25 Janvier 2006)

tyeum a dit:
			
		

> salut ts lemonde j ai trouve un adaptateur usb ou l on y glisse la carte memoire mmc et hop sur le mac..;trop cool.
> pour moins de 10 euros....pas de config bluetooch, transfert rapide mais pour le repertoire et synchro agenda sais pas....a voir.
> bonne chance




quel est le nom de l'adaptateur et où le trouve-t-on ? merci !


----------

